# The Basics of Betting Outright on Tennis Tournaments



## StakeHunters (Oct 9, 2018)

*The Basics of Betting Outright on Tennis Tournaments*

When you place a bet on a tennis tournament outright, this works differently to betting on an individual game. If you haven’t done it before then it is a great way to get involved in the full tournament, saving you from needing to bet every day, instead you can place your bets before the tournament begins and then sit back and watch the actin unfold. 
When you place a bet on the outright tournament the main market to use is the market for who will win the game. On the very big events you may find other markets available but generally speaking there will only be one outright market and that is the one we will focus on here. 
If you are looking to use this market, whether it is for the very first time or if you have used it before and want to do so again, then here is our guide, telling you what you need to know. 

To read full article click here


----------

